# Rallies Spain



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

We are considering Taking camper to Spain in the Autumn. What are Pros / Cons of going on one of the Camping & Caravan club Rallies ?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Cons:

You are committing yourself to a site or area you may not like once you get there. The weather may be that bad you would want to move.

Possibly more expensive than going on your own. In fact most of the sites I looked at in last year's brochure cost more to book through C&CC than to just turn up - BUT buy the ACSI book before you go.

Case in point we had friends who booked 3 months at Albufeira site 2009/2010. They arrived in glorious sunshine but the day after it rained and continued for at least 6 weeks. They felt they could not move because they had paid up front.

At Albufeira the rally site is at the bottom of the camp which flooded badly. They were not allowed to move to higher ground.

If you are going in the Autumn the sites (any site) will not be full.

Pros:

You will be part of a group of English speaking caravanners (if that is important to you - but there will always be other English and English speakers around wherever you go).

There may be extra activities which you can join in with.

Personally:

I prefer the freedom of doing what we want, when we want, one of the reasons we bought a motorhome in the first place.

JohnW


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

The rallies are very well organised, you are under no pressure to join any events you don't wish to. Many friendships are made and people return year after year which probably says everything .


----------



## Duggers (Dec 24, 2010)

they are not for me, have done both and prefer avoiding rallies and trying several different stop overs.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*rallies Spain*

If it`s your first venture abroad, then it is a good idea. You do not have to book for the whole of the rally. Book a couple of weeks and then carry on travelling to other sites afterwards. You will have had all the support from the pre-trip paperwork, e.g maps, stop- over sites and also,(hopefully) gained a great deal of info from fellow ralliers, in the initial few weeks. You should be able to move on with confidence. Have a good trip and relax! 
Didi.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*rallies Spain*

If it`s your first venture abroad, then it is a good idea. You do not have to book for the whole of the rally. Book a couple of weeks and then carry on travelling to other sites afterwards. You will have had all the support from the pre-trip paperwork, e.g maps, stop- over sites and also,(hopefully) gained a great deal of info from fellow ralliers, in the initial few weeks. You should be able to move on with confidence. Have a good trip and relax! 
Didi.


----------

